# my e60.. lowered 20" iForged...



## e60 got lip (Feb 15, 2005)

bare with me on the dirty wheels/car but just took some whatever pics to show...


----------



## DeanQ (Mar 15, 2005)

That looks sweet! Only thing I would add is a front lip to the bumper and thats about it.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

BLiNG BLiNG, MuThaF*cKA!! Some may not be into this look, but I think it's totally HoTT!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

--J.


----------



## e60 got lip (Feb 15, 2005)

DeanQ said:


> That looks sweet! Only thing I would add is a front lip to the bumper and thats about it.


i was thinking about that right after I did all this because it looks a bit high in the front dont you think? but then i thought, okay after all this spent on this ride that im taking back in 3 years, another 600 bucks for a lip? so i'm still debating it. at this point the only thing I want to spend on this car is gas. thanks for the compliment! :thumbup:


----------



## e60 got lip (Feb 15, 2005)

JonathanIT said:


> BLiNG BLiNG, MuThaF*cKA!! Some may not be into this look, but I think it's totally HoTT!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> --J.


yeah i figured that when i saw some of the cars on this site or what have you... i personally think it looks super duper clean and as you said... BLING BLING lol...


----------



## a burrito (Mar 28, 2005)

loooks sweet.


----------



## e60 got lip (Feb 15, 2005)

a burrito said:


> loooks sweet.


thanks.. :thumbup:


----------

